# Dad picked up his first kayak... Kilroy!



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Took my soon to be 65 year old dad out on Kiser last weekend for his first yak float. He started off in my little red Field and Stream sit in and I began hearing complaints immediately. Now before you yell at me and tell me I'm a terrible son for putting dad in that little boat hang with me, it was my plan all along !

I wanted him to experience the old boat before I put him in my BigRig. Once he paddled the rig it was over. Totally different experience. He loved the stability and the ease of moving around on the boat , but it's just a bit too big for him to handle comfortably. 

He has some balance issues so I was really wanted to make sure we put him in a stable platform. Just so happens that Shawn (Yakkin4bass) from Loveland canoe reached out and let me know they had a 14 Kilroy still in stock. 

So we both went down to Loveland canoe last night and he paddled the Kilroy and fell in love! Very nice little boat. I was very impressed with the internal platform, speed, tracking, and weight of the Kilroy. I was pleasantly surprised too to find that the seat in the high position isn't much lower than the BR really. With the sides to protect him it will make my dad a very nice 1st kayak!!

So all you Kilroy owners (looking at you Streamstalker ) any essential mods we need to make right away? 

Anchor set up ? I'm thinking a trolley is in order. Defiantly will be buying the seat strap mod for the 2015 seats to get rid of that stupid plastic buckle. 

240 size paddle about right for the Kilroy ?

Much thanks to Shawn and Mark at Loveland Canoe for another fantastic boat buying experience (my 2nd in 4 months LOL)

Hope to put some nice fish in the boat with dad soon. 

ALL SMILES!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Man, us SW Ohio guys have been lining Jackson Kayak's pockets in the last six months....tell him I said congrats!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations dude...to both of you. That's the best thing I've heard all day!
Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not a mod guy, so I'm the wrong person to ask, and I don't fish flat water, so I don't worry about anchor trolleys. The Kilroy is so decked out, It doesn't need much (if any) modification. I saw someone who mounted a fish finder in their hard deck. I actually don't use the hard deck much unless it's raining or the water is rough, preferring the soft decks instead on both front and back. The hard deck will be good if he is paddling on some choppy water.

240 is right on the paddle. I bought the Aquabound Manta Ray carbon hybrid last year and am so happy that I spent a few extra bucks...so much nicer than aluminum.

Just a word of caution...the Kilroy can be tricky to handle in moving water. The keel can snap you around in an eddy seam if you aren't ready for it. Once you learn how it handles, it's no problem.

The Kilroy is actually easier to stand and exit than a Coosa, HD, or BigRig. The stand strap is totally unnecessary as you just put your hands on the gunwales and push up.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Good call on the keel Stream. I actually pointed it out to him last night and let him know to be careful with it hitting rocks Etc. 

So did you buy a 2nd soft deck then ? One for front and one for back ?

How you like the internal rod tubes ? Pretty easy to use ?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, got an extra deck. The tubes are great. One drawback to the hard deck is that it makes the rods slightly less accessible when you are sitting in the kayak. Otherwise, I use them often while floating, and all the time while transporting the yak. Your rods are safe and secure.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Very nice yak


----------



## Pan Fisherman (May 15, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase hope it leads to many hours and great memories


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Hope you guys have a blast on the water this year!!!


----------

